# upload sites



## AmonRa (Dec 21, 2004)

i would like to show some of my fantasy sketches, but i dont know how to get them on the net.  does any one know of any good >free< upload sites.


----------



## erickad71 (Dec 21, 2004)

Try photobucket.com.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 21, 2004)

I plan to open up something here very soon in 2005 - watch out for that.


----------



## AmonRa (Dec 22, 2004)

cool cheers


----------



## erickad71 (Dec 23, 2004)

Your welcome


----------



## Maxwell Jennison (Dec 24, 2004)

www.epilogue.net is free (I think), but it's down right now due to server changing. It was a really nice site the last time I checked it out.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 25, 2004)

I've got some photos and art up on Flikr, and I like the site; it's free and quite easy to use.

http://www.flickr.com/


----------



## Robert M. Blevins (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, you can click on the link below and see what can be done with freewebs.com.


----------



## AmonRa (Dec 28, 2004)

thanx again everyone who has suggested sites


----------

